
Show HN: Simple Colorful HEX, RGB and HSL generator. - nof1000
http://colovely.nofach.com/
======
alsetmusic
It's not possible enter a space key from my tablet as there is no keyboard
view. You might consider detecting mobile users and providing a button.

~~~
nof1000
I don't think it's will be used on the mobiles, but can be later.

------
dpfu
Nice work! Just a quick suggestion: It would be nice if there was a way to
cycle through the last generated colors (e.g. via the arrow keys).

~~~
nof1000
Oh, good idea! I'll think about it. Thank you.

